# 2004 Maxima



## ginny490 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 2004 Maxima with 5,000 miles on it. It had a clunking sound in the right front area. I took it in today and they said it was the "strut". I asked what was wrong with the strut and they said it was hard to tell since it is all enclosed. Could be it is dry. They have ordered a replacement and tell me it is not harmful or unsafe to drive it this way. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Does this make sense? I really know nothing about cars. I just figure if I buy a new car it will run! I'm just sort of wondering if this is a common problem in this model.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I haven't heard anything about strut failures, but it wouldn't surprise me that a sturt would lose a seal and leak the fluid out every now and then.. considering how many millions they make, there's bound to be one bad one every now and then..

let the dealer replace it and see what happens after that.


----------



## ginny490 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Thanks*



Matt93SE said:


> I haven't heard anything about strut failures, but it wouldn't surprise me that a sturt would lose a seal and leak the fluid out every now and then.. considering how many millions they make, there's bound to be one bad one every now and then..
> 
> let the dealer replace it and see what happens after that.


Thanks for the reply. I'm hoping it's a fluke.


----------

